

10^6 Giraffes - ChrisRicca
http://www.onemilliongiraffes.com/

======
philk
...and I discover this just as I was about to launch my new startup:
fivehundredthousandgiraffes.com

Oh well, back to the drawing board.

~~~
iamwil
like the 7 minute abs got usurped by the 6 minute abs?

~~~
philk
My business model consists of convincing users that their giraffes are private
and then, once I've got half a million, shamelessly changing my privacy policy
to help advertisers.

------
pavlov
I'm reminded of this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terracotta_Army>

"My friend, Zhang, doesn't believe I can collect one million soldiers by 209
BC. I'm gonna prove him wrong, but I need your help. (Or you'll be beheaded.)
Thanks, Qin."

Our time is gentler -- the Age of the Giraffes.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Exercise for the interested reader - why could he not have said:

    
    
      > ... I can collect one million soldiers by 209 BC.
    

??

~~~
mmelin
What, you mean a Chinese emperor did not know the exact future date of the
birth of Christ?

------
edparcell
Wikipedia puts the total African giraffe population at 110,000-150,000:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giraffe>. So there are more pictures of giraffes
than actual giraffes.

~~~
tzury
same applies on counting human photos on social site altogether (flickr,
facebook, tweetpic, etc.) would be far more than 6,819,100,000 (population of
the world - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_population>)

~~~
TallGuyShort
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_population> <\- Anyone know the reason for
the UN's low and medium estimates having serious downturns in population in
the next century? Is it because of lowering child-birth rates, or because of
expectations of resources/diseases, etc...?

~~~
showerst
According to the PDF:
[http://www.un.org/esa/population/publications/longrange2/Wor...](http://www.un.org/esa/population/publications/longrange2/WorldPop2300final.pdf)
it's virtually all due to changes in fertility.

As countries grow in wealth and life expectancy, the number of children per
woman tends to drop off drastically.

------
rudyfink
There are times when I realize what all of humanity has been building towards.

Having built machines that could compute billions of cycles per second and
then having connected them with networks signaling each other across the
planet at fearsome rates, I have wondered what the next step for our people
would be.

Now I know. Now we might all gaze upon representations of giraffes and if we
are worthy, we might contribute our own representation in a symbolic joining
with the whole of the great human project.

------
JeanPierre
<http://www.onemilliongiraffes.com/stats>

I was somewhat amazed by those stats: I thought Americans would have
contributed the most. Is there something I should know about Germans and
Giraffes that I do not know?

~~~
ugh
There is this one submitter of Giraffes[1], responsible for two percent of all
German giraffes, or this one[2], responsible for nearly five percent. I didn’t
even have to look all that hard to find them.

[1] <http://www.onemilliongiraffes.com/search?name=Sanne>

[2] <http://www.onemilliongiraffes.com/search?name=Ediktonia>

~~~
doodyhead
[1] "I found 4 085 giraffes created by people named Sanne!"

[2] "I found 9 988 giraffes created by people named Ediktonia!"

The actual statistic is that 2% of all Germans who submitted giraffes were
named Sanne and 5% were named Ediktonia. It doesn't say they were all the same
person.

~~~
sjf
Sanne has actually only submitted 15 pictures. This is one of them,
<http://www.onemilliongiraffes.com/?id=54374> There are ~2000 giraffes on one
page. Ediktonia has similar images.

Personally, I think these works are kind of taking the piss.

------
jonp
Since The Sheep Market <http://www.thesheepmarket.com/> paid people on
Mechanical Turk 2c each for their sheep drawings I guess this means he's got
nearly $16,000 of free labour so far.

------
JacobAldridge
I can't wait for RiderOfGiraffes to get wind of this project ...
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=RiderOfGiraffes>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
<grin>

Nothing to do with me, but I watch with interest. Sadly I can't send a photo
of my giraffes because she's store-bought.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Sorry - typo and it's too late to correct it.

s/giraffes/giraffe/

Singular. I only own one, although I have ridden several.

~~~
m0th87
I didn't even know giraffe riding existed. I always figured your username was
some inside joke.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
It's not an inside joke, and it is "real" for some definition of "real". I
leave you to ponder the question. Email me if desperate.

I should have a photo somewhere ...

------
WarDekar
I love it!

And I love the guessing game with the age of the submitter, I only wish the
server wasn't getting slammed 'cause it takes too long to get the response.

So far I'm 6 votes in with 3.7 years avg difference so far, it's a pretty
great idea, though I wonder if it selects based on users so you don't get
shown consecutive (or even in the vicinity in the case of the mass posters
another comment mentioned) giraffes from the same artist.

------
wazoox
I remember sending a giraffe a long time ago, I had forgotten about it :)

------
sethrq
I found one more!

    
    
      I=
      H
      H
      H

/==\ T T

~~~
eru

        I=
        H
        H
        H
      /==\
      T  T
    

You intended this? Sadly, it doesn't qualify, since it's made with a computer.

